# "Heavy Duty" Angelkajak



## olaf70 (14. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich will mir demnächst ein Kajak hauptsächlich fürs Angeln zulegen. Es soll ein SOT zum Paddeln sein, also kein Tretboot. Einsatzgebiet werden hauptsächlich die Seen, Kanäle und kleineren Flüsse unserer schönen norddeutschen Tiefebene sein. Weiter wirds bestimmt 2-3mal im Jahr an die Ostsee gehen (aber nur bei ruhigem Wetter).

Ich will nicht verheimlichen, daß ich mit einem nicht gerade filigranen Körperbau geschlagen bin,d.h. gut 115 kg verteilt auf 185 cm. Daher kommen diese kleinen umlackierten Badewannen für mich nicht in Frage, sondern es muss was reelles her. Mein Preislimit liegt so bei 1.200,-Euro.

Meine drei Favoriten sind :
- Native Manta Ray 14
- Key Largo Hi Lux
- Ocean Triden 13

Wobei ich sehr stark zum Native-Kajak tendiere u.a. deshalb weil ich hier einen Händler in der näheren Umgebung habe. Trotzdem würde mich eure Meinung zu den Booten interessieren.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand noch einen ganz anderen Tip.


----------



## bgolli (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: "Heavy Duty" Angelkajak*

Hallo Olaf,

ruf doch einfach mal den Dirk oder die Katrin vom Paddelfisch in Reinfeld an.

Die haben super viele Kayaks vor Ort. Wichtig ist ein Probesitzen und eine gute Beratung.

So richtig weit weg ist Reinfeld (bei Lübeck) ja nicht von Dir ;-) ruf einfach mal dort an, wenn du im Grossraum Hamburg bist.

Ich hatte mich auch in das Ocean verschaut ... und geworden ist es dann ein Wilderness Tarpon. Das Tarpon 120 fährt auch Ray, der immer die schönen Filme bei Youtube (The TarponFan - einfach bei Youtube eingeben) einstellt! Danke an dieser Stelle dafür!!!

Dort siehst du das Tarpon 120 in Aktion! Wenn du Angst bezüglich der Zulandung hast, dann schau dir von Wilderness das Ride an!

Viel Spass bei der Suche und halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## TioZ (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: "Heavy Duty" Angelkajak*

Moin Olaf,

ich war auch auf der Suche nach einem SOT für "echte Kerle" und bin dann beim Ride 115 von Wilderness Systems gelandet.

Kein Rennboot aber ich war heut das erste Mal mit dem Lastkahn  auf der Ostsee und kann es auch dafür empfehlen. Laut GPS sind 4 - 5 km/h drin, ohne sich zu verausgaben.

Vor dem Frost hab ich es ca. 15 Mal auf diversen Seen und Flüssen rund um Rostock eingesetzt und hatte nie das Gefühl, dass das Boot mit meinen ca. 110 kg + Zuladung Probleme hat.

Auch bei gewagte Manöver wie vom 1 Meter hohen Steg ein- und aussetzen oder Stehversuche im seichten Wasser fühlten sich nie wirklich grenzwertig an. 

Ich hab es gebraucht für irgendwas bei 700 Taler erstanden und bereue keinen einzigen.

Dazu kommt noch das die Amis tatsächlich mal mitgedacht haben und die Griffe im Schwerpunkt des Bootes angebracht haben, somit konnte ich es auch allein auf den T4 stemmen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## olaf70 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: "Heavy Duty" Angelkajak*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten. Die Wilderness-Kajaks sind bestimmt eine Überlegung wert.

Vor kurzem war ich in der Kanu-Scheune in Lilienthal bei Bremen, dort waren 3-4 Kajaks vorhanden, die für Angler interessant sein könnten und die Beratung war auch sehr ordentlich. Deshalb tendiere ich so zu dem Native-Kajak.

Mit den Paddelfischleuten habe ich auf der Raubfischmesse in Bremen schon mal geschnackt. Die haben schon einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck gemacht und die Auswahl wird dort wahrscheinlich auch größer sein. Mal sehen vielleicht muss ich doch noch einen Ausflug nach Reinfeld machen.


----------

